# Toll road cost - Calais to Granada



## jaycey001 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hello

I am planning our next trip in our motorhome and while I have driven the route a few times I never kept any record of how much it cost me on toll roads... I just remember having to draw money out allot at services  

So I will be taking our Motorhome (Class 2) down from Calais to Granada and would like to do it in a week (ish) possibly stopping in Girona for a few nights depending on the route. 

I know there are 3 main routes down and have gone via Madrid and Barcelona but would be interested to hear if there is a cheaper route, or what it cost people on average on Tolls to get to southern Spain. 

Will help me figure out how many penny's i need to save! 

Many Thanks 
James


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Apr 23, 2017)

If you are allowing a week to get there go non tolls it's free and a lot more interesting, plus fuel is cheaper


----------



## mark61 (Apr 23, 2017)

This site is helpful for avoiding tolls.

[video]http://about-france.com/tourism/med-avoiding-tolls.htm[/video]


----------



## El Veterano (Apr 23, 2017)

Just set the GPS to 'Avoid Tolls'. There will be plenty of free motorway km's on the route through France. but it is probably best to pay for a few stretches of paying motorway as it can sometimes knock an hour or so off the toll free route per section. I have a house just South of Granada so I have driven the route a few times but only paid tolls on one trip when we were short of time. I'm assuming that you mean you have a week to get to Granada as opposed to Granada and back? If so a week is bags of time. To answer your question further I think it cost us about €100 for the full legnth of France but I have an idea that was for the round trip. However there are loads of websites that will work out the cost for your chosen route. Maybe take a look a Via Michelin for a start.


----------



## UFO (Apr 23, 2017)

The ViaMichelin app is useful for route planning and has an 'avoid tolls' option.  You can enter your vehicle details and fuel price and it will give you a total cost of the journey.


----------



## witzend (Apr 23, 2017)

*road tolls*

ViaMichelin: Michelin route planner and maps, restaurants, traffic news and hotel booking  you can get costs for your trip here


----------



## jaycey001 (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks allot - I didn't even know these Toll route planners existed! 

I can add them to my seemingly obsessive collection of Apps and sat nav systems for route planning


----------



## QFour (Apr 24, 2017)

Depends how fast you want to go. We have just come down to sunny Spain via the no tolls route. We have paid a few but not many. Nice drive average 28 mpg in 4250 kg .. A Class .. Didn't put my foot down and just enjoyed the ride. 4 aires on the way down. Route 66 takes you all the way down the west of Spain. Mostly dual carriageway.


----------



## jennyp19 (Apr 24, 2017)

We came down a few weeks ago - was going to use Somport tunnel, but missed it somehow and came over really scenic route past a couple of ski resorts where there were still skiers on the piste. Didn't pay a penny on Tolls.


----------

